# Building error



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am building Android from source for the Droid X and I have encountered an error. This error has been present on multiple files but I have been able to fix it.

```
<br />
============================================<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:79: *** Module name: 01_Vendor_ti_omx<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:80: *** Makefile location: hardware/ti/omap3/omx/core_plugin<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:81: *<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:82: * Each module must use a LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS in its<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:83: * Android.mk. Possible tags declared by a module:<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:84: *<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:85: *	 optional, debug, eng, tests, samples<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:86: *<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:87: * If the module is expected to be in all builds<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:88: * of a product, then it should use the<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:89: * "optional" tag:<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:90: *<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:91: *    Add "LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS := optional" in the<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:92: *    Android.mk for the affected module, and add<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:93: *    the LOCAL_MODULE value for that component<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:94: *    into the PRODUCT_PACKAGES section of product<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:95: *    makefile(s) where it's necessary, if<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:96: *    appropriate.<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:97: *<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:98: * If the component should be in EVERY build of ALL<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:99: * products, then add its LOCAL_MODULE value to the<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:100: * PRODUCT_PACKAGES section of<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:101: * build/target/product/core.mk<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:102: *<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:103: *** user tag detected on new module - user tags are only supported on legacy modules.  Stop.<br />
```
I've added LOCAL_MODULE_TAGS := optional to hardware/ti/omap3/omx/core_plugin/Android.mk but it is not detecting it. Any help?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

in your manifest change the hardware/ti/omap3 to pull from either cm9-d2g or defy omap3-compat then resync


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

OK I fixed the problem and some others and now I am getting this error after building for a while

```
<br />
make: *** No rule to make target `vendor/motorola/shadow/proprietary/lib/libbridge.so', needed by `out/target/product/shadow/system/lib/libbridge.so'.  Stop.<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
target SharedLib: libbridge (out/target/product/shadow/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libbridge_intermediates/LINKED/libbridge.so)<br />
frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/codecs/on2/h264dec/./source/DecTestBench.c: In function 'main':<br />
frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/codecs/on2/h264dec/./source/DecTestBench.c:348:36: warning: 'picSize' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wmaybe-uninitialized]<br />
```
After that it just stops and goes back to the command line


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Missing a prop file then, grab it from a system dump or another rom and put it where it says its missing it from.


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

OK. I was able to get it but now it says that it is missing

```
<br />
out/target/product/shadow/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libbusybox_intermediates/export_includes<br />
```
*sigh* this is difficult


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

FrederickGeek8 said:


> OK. I was able to get it but now it says that it is missing
> 
> ```
> <br />
> ...


Need more than that


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

```
<br />
target Strip: atrace (out/target/product/shadow/obj/EXECUTABLES/atrace_intermediates/atrace)<br />
target Strip: corrupt_gdt_free_blocks (out/target/product/shadow/obj/EXECUTABLES/corrupt_gdt_free_blocks_intermediates/corrupt_gdt_free_blocks)<br />
target Strip: libbridge (out/target/product/shadow/obj/lib/libbridge.so)<br />
Install: out/target/product/shadow/system/bin/gdbserver<br />
make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/shadow/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libbusybox_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `out/target/product/shadow/obj/EXECUTABLES/hijack_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
```
There is no libbusybox_intermediates folder and I don't know where to get it from...


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Now that I look at it further, there is no [background=rgb(248, 248, 248)]hijack_intermediates [/background] directory either.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Meant to look into that and forgot about it, sorry.

Looks like you don't have the hijack stuff then, add this to your manifest:


```
<br />
<remote name="mm"<br />
                  fetch="git://github.com/MotoMagic/" /><br />
<br />
<project path="device/motorola/common" name="android_device_moto_hijack" remote="mm" revision="ics" /><br />
```
You can rename the remote to whatever, just make sure it matches in the project line.


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Where might the manifest be :3

EDIT: Found it syncing repo...

EDIT EDIT: Error while syncing


```
<br />
Fetching projects:  86% (254/295)  error: The requested URL returned error: 406 while accessing [URL=https://android.googlesource]https://android.googlesource[/URL].com/platform/packages/apps/Mms/info/refs<br />
fatal: HTTP request failed<br />
Fetching projects: 100% (295/295), done.<br />
Syncing work tree:   6% (18/295)  Traceback (most recent call last):<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/main.py", line 384, in <module><br />
	_Main(sys.argv[1:])<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/main.py", line 364, in _Main<br />
	result = repo._Run(argv) or 0<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/main.py", line 136, in _Run<br />
	result = cmd.Execute(copts, cargs)<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/subcmds/sync.py", line 473, in Execute<br />
	project.Sync_LocalHalf(syncbuf)<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/project.py", line 1033, in Sync_LocalHalf<br />
	lost = self._revlist(not_rev(revid), HEAD)<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/project.py", line 1785, in _revlist<br />
	return self.work_git.rev_list(*a, **kw)<br />
  File "/home/fred/jellybean/.repo/repo/project.py", line 1930, in rev_list<br />
	p.stderr))<br />
error.GitError: android_device_moto_hijack rev-list ('^4505fa0248df60781ca81b72f99cd5440b635de6', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad object 4505fa0248df60781ca81b72f99cd5440b635de6<br />
```
Here is my manifest....

http://pastebin.com/rSYsf5D2


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

I tried manually downloading the files and placing them in the directory but I am getting the same error, except in a different place

```
<br />
Install: out/host/linux-x86/lib/libSR_Semproc.so<br />
Install: out/host/linux-x86/lib/libSR_Vocabulary.so<br />
target Symbolic: toolbox (out/target/product/shadow/symbols/system/bin/toolbox)<br />
make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/shadow/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libbusybox_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `out/target/product/shadow/obj/EXECUTABLES/hijack_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
target Executable: dhcpcd (out/target/product/shadow/obj/EXECUTABLES/dhcpcd_intermediates/LINKED/dhcpcd)<br />
Note: Some input files use or override a deprecated API.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:deprecation for details.<br />
Note: Some input files use unchecked or unsafe operations.<br />
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.<br />
```


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Use pastebin. Bye

•_•


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Use pastebin. Bye
> 
> •_•


Will do


----------

